# All that shines



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

Really bowled over by my very first exhibition mice. I cant take my eyes off this fellow. I have given him the deeply considered name of "001"  Really tame too ! Big thanks to Gary Bayldon for getting me on this path of Gold.... really looking forward to the future.










Don
Satin Argentes


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely! Just lovely!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

sorry we didn't get to meet Sarah, everyone was so busy, I should have got Gary to point you out. Hope you had a good time and your buns have settled in well  
D


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Donski said:


> sorry we didn't get to meet Sarah, everyone was so busy, I should have got Gary to point you out. Hope you had a good time and your buns have settled in well
> D


sorry also.The rabbits are amazing,I'm bowled over by their beauty and oddly my 18 year old son who has no interest in furries is very taken by them.


----------



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

its a beautiful breed.. I guess it wasn't you who bought the one in the Auction for £210


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Gorgeous mouse!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Donski said:


> sorry we didn't get to meet Sarah, everyone was so busy, I should have got Gary to point you out. Hope you had a good time and your buns have settled in well
> D


You couldn't miss Sarah, she judged BIS


----------



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

ooops ! that was you then LOL


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Donski said:


> its a beautiful breed.. I guess it wasn't you who bought the one in the Auction for £210


there was a mouse in the auction that went for £210? 

I must have missed that -seeing there was only four trio's in the auction and a brought two of them? 
:lol:


----------



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

it was a rabbit in the rabbit auction...


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That's still a seriously expensive rabbit! I hope it was made of golden rabbit amazingness.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Donski said:


> it was a rabbit in the rabbit auction...


oh it's just the convo was about mice lol

still thats madness money for a rabbit lol

edit: ok you where talking about rabbits I missed that bit -I'm really tired and out of it! must go to bed!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bed! Never! Sleep is for the weak! MuaHahahaha! :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I was given my rabbits gratis although I had to swear allegiance to the silver grey club and sign my name in blood.In reality the rabbit fanciers I spoke to couldn't have been more genuine and helpful


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Okay I have to know...what variety of rabbit sold for that? Yikes!

Oh and your mouse is absolutely stunning! I love metalic mice!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful mouse! Looking forward to see your future litters


----------



## Donski (Jan 5, 2012)

It was in fact a Silver Grey rabbit. A single rabbit isn't much use though, unless you already have the breed I suppose. It was a nice rabbit, but if like Sarah you asked a breeder direct, you wouldn't pay anything like that.

Thanks for the comments.. I'm dead chuffed with my mice. I thought Gary put the buck in a seperate Maxey to the girls, but I got home and found his Maxey empty, I thought the buck had escaped, but I found him in with the ladies. 21 days and counting then  cant wait  .
Don


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

If its from a good breeder and is without faults its not surprising it went for that it is probably able to be shown too.

I missed you at Harrogate Don should have asked Gary to introduce us.


----------

